

Continue; - the forgotten statement - rantfoil
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/04/14/continue-the-forgotten-statement/

======
edw519
I disagree for one simple reason. Use of "continue" is a violation of "single
entry single exit". I know, I know, some will debate whether this principle is
still applicable, or whether it's worth the trouble.

I believe that enforcing "single entry single exit" is one of the best ways to
reduce long term maintenance costs. I understand that many don't agree with
me. But if you do, you can't use "continue".

Another explanation of my philosophy can be found here:

<http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Eiffel_Programming/Unfeatures>

